# BF Goodrich KO2



## doby1969 (Jul 21, 2013)

I am looking at BF Goodrich KO2 for my 15 silverado .
Anybody use these ? Road noise ? Ruff riding on hwy ? 
Mileage drop ? 
Thanks 
:texasflag


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I had them on a 13 F150 4x4. Just as quiet and smooth as the factory pirelli scorpions. They also have excellent wet pavement traction, which is often a problem with more agressive tread patterns. The only downside I saw was slightly more rolling resistance than the stock tires. Mpg went down about 2/10 of a mile. 

I just upgraded to a 2016, but I'll buy them again when it's time for new tires.


----------



## doby1969 (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

They are great tires. Ive ran quite a few sets of the BFG ATs. They have the best traction of all the ATs. They may seem a little rougher riding then other ATs because of the heavy duty sidewall. If you keep them rotated you will see over 50K miles. They are also really good about not getting flats in the pasture. I drive a lot of dozed/ shredded stuff and I hardly every get a flat. If I do there is some thing like a nail or screw in the tire.

If you are comparing factory tires to them you will see a millage drop with these or any other quality tire. Factory tires are paper thin junk. You can tell just by lifting the two how much more a good tire weighs. With that said, BFGs have always been some of the lighter tires or the market.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I have been running them on my 2011 F350 and have been very satisfied. The noise is negligible and the ride is fine (of course, it is an F350!). They seem to be wearing much better that the original KOs I had on my 1996 F250. Those wore out far too fast, but these have been great.


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

The BFG TKO2 are great tires.
Ride quality overall is great. I have a set of 35 x 12.5 on my 2015 Ram 2500. 
As WORM DROWNER said, noise is negligible.
My only reservation about the tire is that they pick up and throw lots of rocks. If you drive by a road with lots of rocks or gravel, sounds like you are popping pop corn under your truck. 
Advice to anyone about to get a set of these tires is to consider fender flares and mud flaps to keep rocks from flying out of wheel wells and hitting other cars or people you drive by on roads with lots of loose small rocks.

Also, mud clearing is not that great. The thread pattern allows for mud to stay trapped in the thread instead of clearing out to the sides the way mud tires do.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Flatsdaddy is spot on with everything he said regarding picking up debris. Good tires, just need to make sure you have mudflaps.


----------



## 2hours2thecoast (May 1, 2006)

I have them on an F150. Have had 3 sets of the BFG ATs and this version, in my opinion, are better tires. I have about 20k miles on them and cannot tell much wear. I have gotten 60k miles on previous sets of BFG ATs, and I think I will get that or more on these. 

I agree with all previous comments but overall they are very good tires, if you need AT tires.


----------



## doby1969 (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks for all the info ! Just put some on my 2015 silverado 4x4.
So far so good . They make it look like a truck now 
:texasflag


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

How are the tires holding up? Looking at replacing mine.


----------



## TWick (Jan 8, 2016)

I have them on my 2015 Sierra 275/65r20 absolutely love them


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

Best tires you can get 
Just keep up with tire rotation 
Have them on my jeep and my Titan


----------



## doby1969 (Jul 21, 2013)

They are holding great ! A little road noise not much tho .. maybe 1 mpg less on the road .. I think just keeping up with the rotation is the key


----------



## AHL_1901 (Jan 22, 2013)

I love mine. Quiet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve H (Jul 25, 2010)

I have a set on my 2012 F150. Have over 30K on them and they still look new. The old BFG's were pretty much worn out at 40K when I had my 08 2500 Chevy.


----------



## CaptTrojan (Apr 14, 2013)

*KO2*

I have a set for sale with Rims and tires all 4, fits tundra 5 bolt pattern

(275 65 18) Less than 5K miles on them like new cond.

$2,000


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Just pulled a set of bfg ko2 off my f250 today. 52k miles and the centers wore down bad on 2 of them also got really loud around 50k mark. At 52k I'm satisfied but not impressed, I got 60-80k out of the original bfg at's multiple times.

Went with Toyo at2 extremes now in 295/65 with a leveling kit.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Just put them on my 2012 F250 got maybe 40k out of the original BFG's










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

*Great!*

I have them E Range 10 ply on my F150 4x4 and they are awesome tires, no complaints from me!


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

saltaholic said:


> Just pulled a set of bfg ko2 off my f250 today. 52k miles and the centers wore down bad on 2 of them also got really loud around 50k mark. At 52k I'm satisfied but not impressed, I got 60-80k out of the original bfg at's multiple times.
> 
> Went with Toyo at2 extremes now in 295/65 with a leveling kit.


Scratch that lol ran the Toyos over the weekend and did not like them discount swapped me back to BFG's for free!

Toyo is very loud for an AT


----------



## rundm (Dec 1, 2012)

I run them on my jeep. Have had them for 40k. A couple of them started getting cupped and I swapped them out since they started getting loud. Have taken them on a couple of jeep jamborees and they have been fine.


----------



## Saylin (Jun 30, 2016)

I have them on my 2009 Duramax and like them pretty good.

They are louder than the Michelin LTX AT2's that I took off but only slightly. If you want to get good life out of them inflation and rotation are very important.


----------

